# help sexing oyapok



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

Edit : just noticed there is an ID forum, can someone please move the thread. Thanks

Hi, I just got these tincs from someone on a uk forum.
They were sold to him as 2 males and 1 female, but I'm having a hard time sexing them.
I believe he got them in October, so they are presumably 9 months plus.

They all look kind of like males to me.
If any is a female, I think it would be number 1, as it has a longer body, and more arched back, but still pretty big toe pads.

What do you guys think? (some of the photos are a bit rubbish, but they are the best I have been able to get so far).

Identifying numbers in red on each picture but they are a bit faint.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

3 kind of looks like the female to me. I just got an adult male the other day that is massive he was supposed to be a female but he started to call lol


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Your pics are to bad to tell. How old re the frogs ?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks to me that they might have a couple more months before it'd be determinable... could be wrong... 

tommy


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

They were bought in October, but I don't know how old they were then. I assume 3 months or so, which would make them about 9 months now.
I only just got them.
Is 9 months too young to sex them accurately?

I am moving house in a couple of weeks, so they will be put in tubs to transport. I will get better pictures then.

Thanks


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a few more pics from when I had them out of the tank.
Not sure if they will be any use.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In order of the pictures:

1 male
2 female
3 dunno (male?)
4 female
5 male
6 female
7 dunno (male?)
8 male

Just my guesses! I'm not an expert


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

To make things easier

Frog 1 is in pics 3+7 and I think 2
Frog 2 is in pics 1+5+8
Frog 3 is in pics 4+6

So you have frog 1 as uncertain, frog 2 as male, and frog 3 as female.

My previous thoughts were that 1 and 2 were male and 3 female, so 2 and 3 seem fairly likely. 
Now just to work out what 1 is


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm leaning toward frog 1 being male, but, not having typical large male toepads, yet.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The best way to pick out your males is to look at the belly shot. The male's toepads will be much wider than the females and the difference is clearly visible. The dimorphism in D.t. Oyapocks is not as great as in other morphs (IMO).

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------

